# Wie kann man Quelltext von .class Datei sehen?



## aleksart (29. Jan 2004)

Hallo!
Ich brauche eure Hilfe!
Wie kann man Quelltext von .class Datei sehen?
Vielen Dank!

MfG

Alex


----------



## bummerland (29. Jan 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_55__postdays_0__start_0.html


----------



## Slava (24. Feb 2004)

mit freiem decompiler jad.
Du kannst auch sehr gute Editor (Gel) von http://gexperts.com umsonst downloaden (meine Meinung nach das Beste freeware  für Javaanfänger) bei dem ist jad schon mitgeliefert und du kannst einfach die  *.class-datei ins Fenster ziehen und siehst du ob sie *.java wäre.
Ich persönlich war total überascht von disem Editor


----------

